# Newbie: Displaying Extended ASCII in Unix terminal



## panpan (Feb 3, 2004)

I have a filename on my desktop that has French accent characters and Mac OS X automatically displays the filename correctly. However, when I browse through the UNIX terminal, the file is displayed as "???a?O.doc". What do I need to do to display the filename correctly in the UNIX terminal?


----------



## michaelsanford (Feb 22, 2004)

Oui je n'arrive pas à voir les accents avec ce nouveau Terminal Unicode. Cependant il fonctionnait en Jaguar 

Mais, check ça:


> drwxrwxrwx  34 amras  amras     1156 22 Feb 01:10 arrive<CC><81>/
> 
> [amras@nimbus ~/Desktop]% rm arrive\314\201/
> rm: arrivé/: is a directory



It writes the folder name properly from the error output of rm, but not ls ! (I got it to fill in the escaped characters with tab-completion in tcsh).


----------

